# ne plus sonner que l'heure de la pure douleur



## Icetrance

Hello,

This is from a poem by Arthur Rimbaud.

_L'horloge ne sera pas arrivée à ne plus sonner que l'heure de la pure douleur._

_Only on the hour of complete and utter pain will the clock stop sounding._

_Literally, "the clock will not have managed to no longer sound but on the hour of complete and utter pain."_

Je ne suis pas sûr si j'ai bien compris ou non.


----------



## Broff

Hi Icetrance,

I think it means that the clock will only be sounding the hour(s) of complete and utter pain.


----------



## Icetrance

Broff said:


> Hi Icetrance,
> 
> I think it means that the clock will only be sounding the hour(s) of complete and utter pain.


 
Thanks, Broff!  You are probably right.

Je me demande comment j'ai fait pour arriver au sens contraire? LOL

I also thought of _"The clock will sound for the last time on the hour of complete and utter pain_"


----------



## Broff

Actually Icetrance, I have some doubts now.  Do you have the sentence just before?


----------



## Moon Palace

As I understand it, it is '_the clock won't have succeeded in sounding only on the hour of complete and utter pain.'
_'_ne sonner que'_ is not a negation here, it restricts the complement, but it is not negative altogether. There is a real negation only on '_ne pas arriver à'. _


----------



## Broff

Moon Palace said:


> As I understand it, it is '_the clock won't have succeeded in sounding only on the hour of complete and utter pain.'_
> '_ne sonner que'_ is not a negation here, it restricts the complement, but it is not negative altogether. There is a real negation only on '_ne pas arriver à'. _


 
Thank you Moon Palace, how would you translate it?


----------



## harrythelm

The clock will not have learned to strike only at times of utter pain

("learned" is obviously ticklish, but I find it preferable to an implicit agent, as in "been set to strike…) I am sure rthere is better still


----------



## Moon Palace

Or simply : _the clock won't have managed to sound only on the hour of complete and utter pain. 
_But _'manage' _here is ill-befitting from my viewpoint. Yet, to suggest a better translation, it would be necessary to know the previous line indeed.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Rimbaud, devenu nègre, est redevenu de ce fait innocent ("je n'ai point fait le mal", "le repentir me sera épargné", "les jours vont m'être légers").
De ce fait, le temps de la pure douleur [du repentir, des tourments de l'âme presque morte] n'arrivera pas pour lui : l'horloge n'arrivera pas à ne plus sonner que le temps de cette pure douleur.
_The clock will not have reached the moment when only hours of pure pain are struck._


----------



## Cath.S.

Previous and following lines here, MP: 
http://www.mag4.net/Rimbaud/poesies/Sang.html


----------



## Moon Palace

JeanDeSponde said:


> Rimbaud, devenu nègre, est redevenu de ce fait innocent ("je n'ai point fait le mal", "le repentir me sera épargné", "les jours vont m'être légers").
> De ce fait, le temps de la pure douleur [du repentir, des tourments de l'âme presque morte] n'arrivera pas pour lui : l'horloge n'arrivera pas à ne plus sonner que le temps de cette pure douleur.
> _The clock will not have reached the moment when only the hours of pure pain are struck._


Hats off JDS, . Well deserved.


----------



## Icetrance

Literally, the sentence says:

_The clock will not have managed to no longer strike but (only) on the hour of complete and utter pain._

I read this as_ "Only when the hour of complete and utter pain arrives will the clock be able to stop sounding"_

Je sais que je comprends mal la phrase, mais je ne sais pas comment on arrive à l'autre sens donné.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Icetrance said:


> _The clock will not have managed ..._


_L'horloge ne s*era pas arrivée à*_, ici, n'est pas dans le sens de _manage_ [to strike], mais dans celui de _reach_ [a time] : _the clock will not have reached the moment_ ...

Par ailleurs, il faut comprendre que le bloc _ne plus sonner *que *l'heure de..._ signifie _ sonner* en permanence* l'heure de_... : chaque heure sonnée est une heure de douleur.
_The moment when only hours of pure pain are struck_

I agree that my suggestion might be neither very good English, nor quite poetic - but I'm pretty sure the meaning is here...

Maintenant, pour moi, _pure douleur_ signifie _douleur non mélangée_ - je n'y vois pas une notion de "extrême", "insupportable" - j'ai donc conservé _pure_, mais _undiluted, unadulterated_ aurait également collé. _Utter_ n'a pas cette idée de "sans mélange"; _sheer_ pourrait aller, mais _sheer _pourrait aussi être pris dans son autre sens de _utter_.


----------



## Icetrance

JeanDeSponde said:


> _L'horloge ne s*era pas arrivée à*_, ici, n'est pas dans le sens de _manage_ [to strike], mais dans celui de _reach_ [a time] : _the clock will not have reached the moment_ ...
> 
> Par ailleurs, il faut comprendre que le bloc _ne plus sonner *que *l'heure de..._ signifie _sonner* en permanence* l'heure de_... : chaque heure sonnée est une heure de douleur.
> _The moment when only hours of pure pain are struck_
> 
> I agree that my suggestion might be neither very good English, nor quite poetic - but I'm pretty sure the meaning is here...
> 
> Maintenant, pour moi, _pure douleur_ signifie _douleur non mélangée_ - je n'y vois pas une notion de "extrême", "insupportable" - j'ai donc conservé _pure_, mais _undiluted, unadulterated_ aurait également collé. _Utter_ n'a pas cette idée de "sans mélange"; _sheer_ pourrait aller, mais _sheer _pourrait aussi être pris dans son autre sens de _utter_.


 
Thanks for your help!

To me, "to reach" implies "to manage". Je n'y vois pas de différence dans ce contexte. Also, "Pure" means "utter" (complete).

It's just the "ne plus sonner que l'heure" part that I still don't get.


----------



## xav

I don't think _to reach = to manage.
_To reach peut être par hasard, par une action extérieure, alors que to manage implique un but qu'on a recherché.


----------



## Icetrance

xav said:


> I don't think _to reach = to manage._
> To reach peut être par hasard, par une action extérieure, alors que to manage implique un but qu'on a recherché.


 
Pas forcément. C'est un peu compliqué. Mais dans ce context, l'un implique l'autre. Les mots me manquent en ce moment.


----------



## Cath.S.

My try (and understanding):
_The clock will not have succeeded in striking only hours of utter pain._


----------



## la grive solitaire

My try:_ But the clock will not end up only striking at hours of pure pain._


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:


> My try:_ But the clock will not end up only striking at hours of pure pain._


J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit un contresens.

En tous cas il manque la traduction de _arrivée à_, qui veut dire_ réussir à (_et dénote clairement une intention).

J'aimerais beaucoup que d'autres francophones viennent mettre leur grain de sel.


----------



## Icetrance

_The clock will have continued to sound, even on the hour of complete and utter pain._

I'm not sure I like the future perfect here in English. Well, really, I don't know since I know very little about this poem by Rimbaud. I was just interested in knowing about the construction of this one particular sentence.


----------



## Cath.S.

Icetrance, I think it is easier to understand the structure if you replace_ ne... que... _with_ uniquement or seulement_
_L'horloge ne sera pas arrivée à = l'horloge n'aura pas réussi à_
_*ne* (plus)sonner* que* l'heure de la pure douleur = (finir par) sonner* seulement* l'heure de la pure douleur._

Cette phrase est certes poétique mais elle est également _atrocement lourde_, je pense qu'il est utile de le préciser. Cette pesanteur est probablement voulue par Rimbaud, mais ne facilite pas la compréhension.


----------



## Moon Palace

Icetrance said:


> _The clock will have continued to sound, even on the hour of complete and utter pain._



From my viewpoint, Icetrance, this is clearly the contrary to what the sentence is saying. I understand you removed the negation and took it the other way around, but it comes down to something far different from what Rimbaud said. 
I agree with egueule's and JDS's suggestions, and I wonder what is still bothering: Rimbaud wrote something that is obscure, but this is no real news. I can't see how we could make it crystal clear without distorting it.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Et que pensez-vous de cette traduction "A Season in Hell" (Enid Rhodes Peschel, Henri Peyre) :
« But the clock will not have come to sound only the hour of pure sorrow! » ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Icetrance said:


> It's just the "ne plus sonner que l'heure" part that I still don't get.


La construction est analogue à, par exemple :
_Comme il n'a plus de dents, il en est arrivé à ne plus manger *que *de la soupe _- i.e. il mange uniquement de la soupe.
_Comme il est enrhumé, il ne respire plus *que *par la bouche_ - i.e. il respire en permanence par la bouche.



egueule said:


> En tous cas il manque la traduction de _arrivée à_, qui veut dire_ réussir à (_et dénote clairement une intention).


Le futur de _l'horloge ne sera pas arrivée..._ est à mettre en relation avec un autre futur, dans une phrase précédente :
_Les jours vont m'être légers, le repentir me sera épargné. Je n'aurai pas eu les  tourments de l'âme presque morte au bien._..
Arthur s'anticipe à l'heure de sa mort - à cet instant, l'horloge  de sa vie n'aura pas atteint un stade (_ne sera pas arrivée à_) où seules s'écoulaient des heures d'une souffrance causée par le repentir.
Je n'y vois pas, moi, d'intention.
Mais qui a dit que, parfois, Arthur était obscur ?... Je peux me tromper...!


----------



## harrythelm

to manage, to succeed, to reach, j'ai bien peur que toutes ces traductions ne soient trop lourdes.
Icetrance, am I right in assuming that Rimbaud is talking (in the future perfect) about the universe's indifference to man's pain ? i.e. time moving along with compassionless regularity rather than existing, as it were, only to mark the most painful of man's hours
Note too that clocks do not "sound" in English; they strike the hour


----------



## Cath.S.

JeanDeSponde said:


> La construction est analogue à, par exemple :
> _Comme il n'a plus de dents, il en est arrivé à ne plus manger *que *de la soupe _- i.e. il mange uniquement de la soupe.
> _Comme il est enrhumé, il ne respire plus *que *par la bouche_ - i.e. il respire en permanence par la bouche.
> 
> 
> Le futur de _l'horloge ne sera pas arrivée..._ est à mettre en relation avec un autre futur, dans une phrase précédente :
> _Les jours vont m'être légers, le repentir me sera épargné. Je n'aurai pas eu les tourments de l'âme presque morte au bien._..
> Arthur s'anticipe à l'heure de sa mort - à cet instant, l'horloge de sa vie n'aura pas atteint un stade (_ne sera pas arrivée à_) où seules s'écoulaient des heures d'une souffrance causée par le repentir.
> Je n'y vois pas, moi, d'intention.
> Mais qui a dit que, parfois, Arthur était obscur ?... Je peux me tromper...!


JDS, je serais d'accord avec ton interprétation _d'arriver à_ s'il était suivi d'un substantif, mais étant donné qu'il est suivi d'un infinitif, il me semble que mon interprétation est la seule possible.
Comparons_ je ne suis pas arrivée à (je n'ai pas atteint) Paris_ et _je ne suis pas arrivée à (je n'ai pas réussi à) prendre le train._
Si Rimbaud avait écrit 
_l'horloge ne sera pas arrivée à l'heure de la pure et constante douleur,_
ce serait effectivement _reach._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

egueule said:


> JDS, je serais d'accord avec ton interprétation _d'arriver à_ s'il était suivi d'un substantif, mais étant donné qu'il est suivi d'un infinitif, il me semble que mon interprétation est la seule possible.


Comme je le disais, avec Arthur, je cherche dans l'obscurité...
L'intention consciente, la volonté, me semble incompatible avec l'horloge, surtout dans ce contexte.
J'infère donc effectivement un "en (_l'horloge *en* est arrivé_e) parce que sinon le sens m'en échappe désespérément !


----------



## Cath.S.

JeanDeSponde said:


> Comme je le disais, avec Arthur, je cherche dans l'obscurité...
> L'intention consciente, la volonté, me semble incompatible avec l'horloge, surtout dans ce contexte.
> J'infère donc effectivement un "en (_l'horloge *en* est arrivé_e) parce que sinon le sens m'en échappe désespérément !


J'arrive à concilier les deux concepts, horloge et intention, en voyant l'horloge comme symbole d'un temps, d'un destin qui ne se contenteraient pas d'être indifférents (c.c. Harrythelm) mais pourraient s'acharner sur un être.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

egueule said:


> J'arrive à concilier les deux concepts, horloge et intention, en voyant l'horloge comme symbole d'un temps, d'un destin qui ne se contenteraient pas d'être indifférents (c.c. Harrythelm) mais pourraient s'acharner sur un être.


Je ne le lis pas comme ça - à l'heure de sa mort, Arthur n'aura pas atteint le stade où les remords lui auront gâché les heures qu'il vivait. Rôle passif de l'horloge...


----------



## Cath.S.

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne le lis pas comme ça - à l'heure de sa mort, Arthur n'aura pas atteint le stade où les remords lui auront gâché les heures qu'il vivait. Rôle passif de l'horloge...


Tu as peut-être raison. 


> Mais qui a dit que, parfois, Arthur était obscur ?


Un quidam qui, lui, avait sûrement raison !


----------



## Moon Palace

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne le lis pas comme ça - à l'heure de sa mort, Arthur n'aura pas atteint le stade où les remords lui auront gâché les heures qu'il vivait. Rôle passif de l'horloge...



Je n'avais pas encore tranché hier entre les deux versions qui me paraissaient les plus proches du texte, car je n'avais pas eu le temps de lire le passage en question, d'où mon silence, mais en le relisant, je suis d'accord avec JDS: tout le paragraphe en question est en rapport avec le narrateur, qui énonce l'une après l'autre les choses qui vont lui arriver, comme autant de fatalités. 

Je rajouterais donc volontiers _l'horloge n'en sera pas arrivée au stade où elle ne sonnera que l'heure... _parce que dès le début du paragraphe, il dit 'je n'ai point fait le mal.' Or, l'horloge ne sonne cette heure de la douleur que pour ceux qui doivent se repentir, repentir qu'il dit ne pas avoir. Et ce fait de l'horloge n'est pas dû à une intention que l'horloge aurait, mais à un ordre établi qui permet à Arthur d'énoncer toutes les choses auxquelles il va échapper du fait qu'il n'a pas fait de mal. Il fait allusion à cet ordre établi en parlant notamment du 'sort'. 

Voilà, j'espère ne pas avoir ajouté à la confusion ambiante, et je te remercie egueule de ce lien fort utile.


----------



## Icetrance

Merci à tout le monde de m'avoir éclairci les choses.

To me,_ "The clock will not have managed to strike only on the hour of complete and utter pain" _translates into natural English as "_Not only on the hour of complete and utter pain will the clock have managed to strike."_


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Et que pensez-vous de cette traduction "A Season in Hell" (Enid Rhodes Peschel, Henri Peyre) :
> « But the clock will not have come to sound only the hour of pure sorrow! » ?


 Salut,
Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais ça me semble pas mal à part peut-être "sound". _A clock "strikes" the hour_. À moins que ce soit voulu, pour un effet de style... ou que l'horloge soit un carillon.

J'ai aussi trouvé (ce qui prouve que chacun interprète à sa façon)
-_ The clock will not be able to strike anything but the hour of pure pain_
_- But the clock will not have succeeded in no longer striking only the hour of pure pain _(pourquoi "no longer"?)
- _But the clock has not yet taken to striking only hours of pure sadness!_ (pourquoi le présent?)
_- But the clock must learn to strike more than hours of pure pain! _
_-But the clock__ has not yet begun to strike only the hour of pure sorrow! _(pourquoi le présent?)

Je comprends la phrase comme JDS. En fait... j'hésite entre "succeed" et "reach". Je ne tenterai donc pas de traduction vers l'anglais.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Icetrance said:


> _Not only on the hour of complete and utter pain will the clock have managed to strike._


Except for the _complete and utter_ (as I explained), I quite like it - as with Arthur's, your sentence has to be visited before being understood.


----------



## istanza

_l'horloge n'arrivera pas à ne plus sonner que le temps de cette pure douleur._



egueule said:


> My try (and understanding):
> _The clock will not have succeeded in striking only hours of utter pain._



Je pense que le "succeed" est ce qui traduit le mieux "arriver" dans cette phrase. C'est assez ambigu en fait. On imagine une "course contre la montre", une "bataille contre l'horloge"... et qu'elle aurait perdu... épuisée (ie she won't even be able to reach that moment).


----------

